# Smoked sword and wahoo



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

As soon as it cools, it will transform into dip. Really damn good dip.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hardware just for Chilli Relleno....this dip is fine.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

For some reason I assumed people only made dip out of less tasty fish like kings. Looks delicious.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> For some reason I assumed people only made dip out of less tasty fish like kings.


Whatchu talkin bout willis...less tasty?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> For some reason I assumed people only made dip out of less tasty fish like kings. Looks delicious.


I use the rib and belly meat from ling/wahoo and the trimmings from a swordfish. Slightly fattier, perfect for smoking.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Mac1528 said:


> Whatchu talkin bout willis...less tasty?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


Yeah...im not snobby when it comes to eating fish but Kings I do not eat. I've tried them in dip, crab boil, and all sorts of ways. Cannot seem to like em. Even fried it once hahaha. More for you guys though. Each one we catch goes back in the drink.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

What do yall put in the fish to make the dip? Ive never made any & never seen a recipe as many times in the last 10-15 yrs ive been reading the different fishing forums.

I guess everyone takes it for granted that someone else has posted a recipe.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Baseline recipe.
3# Tuna (Smoked if possible)
3 bunches green onions.
12 oz. diced pimento
2 lemons
3 bricks cream cheese
1/2 cup diced jalapeno pepper
1/4 cup sweet relish
1/4 cup dill relish
1 cup mayo
1 tsp parsley
1 tsp garlic powder
olive oil

First, take cream cheese out, unwrap and put in large mixing bowl and allow it to go to room temp. While waiting on this, cut the tops of the onions (green part) and dice them in to roughly 1/4 inch slices. Put in separate bowl and set aside. Open and drain pimentos. I use a strainer and just pour them in it. Add the relishes and drain them also. Put relish and pimentos in the onion bowl. Cut two lemons in half and juice them. Add to relish and onions. Add parsley and garlic to this as well and mix. Dice jalapenos and add to onion/relish bowl. Next, using olive oil and a nonstick skillet, cook tuna. As fillets are done, putt in a bowl and set aside. When tuna is cool enough to work with bare handed, crush it all up with your hands to a fairly fine consistency. Now, combine all ingredients into large mixing bowl over the cream cheese. Using a mixer, blend till completely mixed and fairly smooth. Put into covered serving dish, (I use a big Ziplock container), and allow it to set and rest overnight. Serve with favorite crackers, (Ritz or the like).

It can be modified for heat and consistency with extra mayo, more jalapenos or cayenne pepper.*

Serve and enjoy.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

TY Downtime2 I'll give it a shot the next time I smoke some fish. My wife loves smoked mullet. I saved it to my computer.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Try any recipe you want for fish dip, you'll come back to this one....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

It is an award winning recipe....


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wades dip is the goat of smoked fish dips, though I bet if we did a search a few years back you might see some liquid smoke in wades original recipe! In his pre egg years! Hahah ! Nothing better, then wades dip on a cracker with a dash of hot sauce on it!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> Hardware just for Chilli Relleno....this dip is fine.


OH OK, time to break out the big guns. :shifty:

Nice Socom. :thumbsup:

I know the dip will be fantastic.


----------

